# Bellator 57 Pick 'em



## dudeabides

Sign up here if you want to pick MMA fights in competition against other forum members. Bellator's next show is Saturday, Nov. 12th. Since the champ, UFC_OWNS signed up he'll defend this:








How to Pick​
We are picking every fight from the main card of Bellator 57, and whichever 2 prelim fights you choose, and send them to me in a private message by 5 PM on fight night EST:



> MAIN CARD (Pick All)
> 
> Douglas Lima vs. Ben Saunders
> Alexander Shlemenko vs. Vitor Vianna
> Alexandre "Popo" Bezerra vs. Doug Evans
> John Hawk vs. Roger Hollett
> 
> PRELIMINARY CARD (Pick 2... when they announce enough fights)
> 
> Mike Corey vs. Chris Horodecki
> Chuck Mady vs. Denis Puric
> Eric Moon vs. Josh Shockley
> Mike Sledzion vs. Taylor Solomon
> Shawn Levesque vs. Matt Van Buren
> Dave Jansen vs. Ashkan Morvari







> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> If you select the fight to end by decision then _you must choose either unanimous, split or majority instead of a round_. If you want to predict a rare outcome such as a DQ or a draw you may do that as well. For the DQ, include the name of the winning fighter and the round it occurred, and for a draw include the type of draw the decision was (unanimous, split or majority).
> 
> In addition *you can earn bonus points for EACH fight by putting the fights in order from your most confident pick to your least confident* when you PM them. If there are 10 fights on the card then your most confident pick could earn you an extra 10 points if you get it correct.


If anyone has any questions, post them here or send me a pm. 

Main Event Results on pg. 3

*UFC_OWNS * (5-2-1) vs *St.Paul Guy * (5-2)

Main Card

*SmackyBear * (4-2) vs *Bknmax * (3-4)
*hixxy * (5-2-1) vs *pipe * (1-1-1)
*beezer * (2-1-1) vs *dudeabides * (3-4)
*guy incognito * (0-0) vs *kantowrestler * (0-6-1)
*
Members signed up:

pipe
beezer
SmackyBear
Guy Incognito
hixxy
St.Paul Guy
Bknmax
kantowrestler
UFC_OWNS
dudeabides
*


----------



## UFC_OWNS

If St.Paul Guy signs up I'll defend against him, and if smackybear wins again he can have a title shot next week.


----------



## kantowrestler

I will win this time. Enough getting mashed everytime I play!


----------



## Bknmax

I'm in


----------



## St.Paul Guy

In...


----------



## hixxy

Im in.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

I just thought that if I am still champ by bellator I'm gonna relinquish the belt after bellator 60 which is the end of season 5, I'll do this to make another tournament for season 6 belt.


----------



## kantowrestler

Who has the worst record? Since I have the worst record I'll face that person.


----------



## Guy Incognito

Sign me up.


----------



## Bknmax

UFC_OWNS said:


> I just thought that if I am still champ by bellator I'm gonna relinquish the belt after bellator 60 which is the end of season 5, I'll do this to make another tournament for season 6 belt.


So you're saying that there's going to be a belt for every season?Why not just keep it until someone beats you.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Bknmax said:


> So you're saying that there's going to be a belt for every season?Why not just keep it until someone beats you.


Because there is a tournament format every new season and there would be no point of me waiting 4/5 events to defend against the winner, unless the tourney was the title travelling down the bracket.


----------



## SmackyBear

UFC_OWNS said:


> Because there is a tournament format every new season and there would be no point of me waiting 4/5 events to defend against the winner, unless the tourney was the title travelling down the bracket.


Maybe you could sit out the tournament and while you wait you could have non-title superfights against guys who have never competed in the Bellator Pick'em before?

Is it weird that I felt stupid for typing that?


Anyhoo, I am in.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

SmackyBear said:


> Maybe you could sit out the tournament and while you wait you could have non-title superfights against guys who have never competed in the Bellator Pick'em before?
> 
> Is it weird that I felt stupid for typing that?
> 
> 
> Anyhoo, I am in.


well I can't really have any superfights in this shallow of a pool of people by next tournament I would have faced every contender, oh and if I beat ST.Paul Guy and you beat whoever you get the next shot.


----------



## beezer

I'm in, and here is a request for Rauno to sign up and settle the score.


----------



## kantowrestler

I thought a volunteer sign up isn't something that is legal.


----------



## hixxy

kantowrestler said:


> Who has the worst record? Since I have the worst record I'll face that person.


Looks like your beating yourself up then


----------



## SmackyBear

UFC_OWNS said:


> well I can't really have any superfights in this shallow of a pool of people by next tournament I would have faced every contender,


I think we've stumbled upon something. I'll alert Bjorn.



> oh and if I beat ST.Paul Guy and you beat whoever you get the next shot.


Sounds good.


----------



## kantowrestler

Maybe it'll get so thin that I'll end up fighting for the title.


----------



## pipe

Sign me up.

Edit:

Is this the right undercard? on various other sites the card looks like this:

*Bellator Welterweight Tournament Final
Ben Saunders vs. Douglas Lima

Bellator Middleweight Tournament Final
Alexander Shlemenko vs. Vitor Vianna

Roger Hollett vs. John Hawk
Douglas Evans vs. Alexandre Bezerra
Chris Horodecki vs. Mike Corey
Dave Jansen vs. Ashkan Morvari
Chuck Mady vs. Denis Puric
Matt Van Buren vs. Shawn Levesque
Mike Sledzion vs. Taylor Solomon
Josh Shockley vs. Eric Moon*


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, this is a rather confusing event. Almost every site is confusing me. Well as long as my picks are legit picks I'm good.


----------



## dudeabides

They had the weigh in's today, so this lineup is legit... so far:



> MAIN CARD (MTV2)
> 
> Douglas Lima (171)* vs. Ben Saunders (170.4)
> Alexander Shlemenko (185.6) vs. Vitor Vianna (184)
> John Hawk (205) vs. Roger Hollett (204.8)
> Alexandre "Popo" Bezerra (146.4)* vs. Doug Evans (146)
> 
> PRELIMINARY CARD (Spike.com)
> 
> Mike Corey (154) vs. Chris Horodecki (155)
> Dave Jansen (155.8) vs. Ashkan Morvari (155.8)
> Chuck Mady (134) vs. Denis Puric (135.8)
> Eric Moon (155.8) vs. Josh Shockley (156)
> Mike Sledzion (155) vs. Taylor Solomon (156)
> Shawn Levesque (203) vs. Matt Van Buren (204.6)
> 
> * - Initially weighed 170.4 pounds; made weight on second attempts
> + - Fight now contested at a catchweight


http://mmajunkie.com/news/26057/bel...in-heavy-other-tourney-fighters-on-weight.mma

These are our matchups including the title fight between UFC_OWNS and St.Paul Guy:

Main Event

*UFC_OWNS * (5-2-1) vs *St.Paul Guy * (5-2)

Main Card

*SmackyBear * (4-2) vs *Bknmax * (3-4)
*hixxy * (5-2-1) vs *pipe * (1-1-1)
*beezer * (2-1-1) vs *dudeabides * (3-4) *
*guy incognito * (0-0) vs *kantowrestler * (0-6-1)

* Note: if Rauno gets his message and sends picks before the fights he'll replace that dudeabides guy against beezer.


----------



## hixxy

Picks are in, sorry pipe but your taking a beating.


----------



## dudeabides

*Results for Bellator 57 Pick 'em
*
​
The correct calls:



> Solomon KO 1
> Shockley SUB 1
> Puric TKO 2
> Jansen SUB 2
> Horodecki/Corey Maj Draw
> Bezerra SUB 1
> Hollett SD
> Shlemenko UD
> Lima TKO 2



*The Matchups

Main Event*
*
UFC_OWNS  (6-2-1) vs St.Paul Guy  (5-3)
Fight won by UFC_OWNS 84 to 64!! 
*

Nice title defense here is your belt:








​

*
Main Card

SmackyBear  (4-3) vs Bknmax  (4-4)
Fight won by Bknmax 68 to 45! 

hixxy  (5-3-1) vs pipe  (2-1-1)
Fight won by pipe 81 to 79!!! 

beezer  (3-2-1) vs dudeabides  (3-5)
Fight won by beezer 49 to 30! 

guy incognito  (1-0) vs kantowrestler  (0-7-1)
Fight won by guy incognito 58 to 44! 
*​ 

Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was the champ who knows his stuff, UFC_OWNS at 84. I'll make another thread in a week for Bellator 58, some people might have heard of Alvarez and Lombard, and all we need is enough people to make a main card to sign up and it will be on!

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks: 

UFC_OWNS


> Bezzera Sub 1 *24*
> Jansen Sub 1 *20*
> Horodecki UD
> Holelett UD *18*
> Shlemenko KO 2 *12*
> Lima UD *11*
> *Total 5 of 6 for 84 pts.*


St.Paul Guy


> Ben Saunders via UD
> Alexander Shlemenko via R2 TKO *15*
> Alexandre "Popo" Bezerra via R1 Sub *22*
> Roger Hollett via R1 Sub *13*
> Chris Horodecki via R1 TKO
> Josh Shockley via R1 TKO *14*
> *Total 4 of 6 for 64 pts.*


SmackyBear


> Alexandre "Popo" Bezerra, T/KO, round 1 *19*
> 
> Chris Horodecki, T/KO, round 3
> 
> Roger Hollett, T/KO, round 2 *14*
> 
> Matt Van Buren, T/KO, round 1
> 
> Alexander Shlemenko, T/KO, round 3 *12*
> 
> Ben Saunders, UD
> *Total 3 of 6 for 45 pts.*


Bknmax


> Roger Hollett,Submission,Round 1 *16*
> Alexandre "Popo" Bezerra,Submission,Round 2 *20*
> Ben Saunders,Decision (Unanimous)
> Alexander Shlemenko,KO,Round 2 *13*
> Chris Horodecki,Submission,Round 2
> Dave Jansen,Submission,Round 2 *19*
> *Total 4 of 6 for 68 pts.*


hixxy


> Alexandre "Popo" Bezerra vs Doug Evans - Bezerra SUB 1 *24*
> 
> Mike Corey vs Chris Horodecki - Horodecki UD
> 
> Dave Jansen vs Ashkan Morvari - Jansen SUB 2 *22*
> 
> Alexander Shlemenko vs Vitor Vianna - Shlemenko - UD *21*
> 
> John Hawk vs Roger Hollett - Hollett SUB 1 *12*
> 
> Douglas Lima vs Ben Saunders - Saunders - UD
> *Total 4 of 6 for 79 pts.*


pipe


> Alexander Shlemenko - UD *24*
> Ben Saunders - tko - rnd 3
> Dave Jansen - Sub rnd 1 *19*
> Roger Hollett - UD *18*
> Alexandre Bezerra - sub - Rnd 1 *20*
> Chris Horodecki - Tko rnd 2
> *Total 4 of 6 for 81 pts.*


beezer


> Bezerra sub 1st *24*
> Horodecki sub 2nd
> Jensen unanimous dec *14*
> Vianna sub 3rd
> Saunders split dec
> Hollett TKO 2nd *11*
> *Total 3 of 6 for 49 pts.*


dudeabides


> Hollett TKO 1 *16*
> Horodecki UD
> Bezerra UD *14*
> Saunders TKO 3
> Vianna SUB 2
> Van Buren UD
> *Total 2 of 6 for 30 pts.*


guy incognito


> Saunders via UD
> Shlemenko via UD *23*
> Roger Hollestt Sub Rd 2 *14*
> Alexandre Bezerra Sub Rd 1 *21*
> Chris Horodecki UD
> Chuck Mady Sub Rd 1
> *Total 3 of 6 for 58 pts.*


kantowrestler


> Douglas Lima/Submission/Round 1 *16*
> Alexander Shlemenko/TKO/Round 1 *15*
> Doug Evans/Submission/Round 1
> Roger Hollett/Submission/Round 1 *13*
> Chuck Mady/Split Decision
> Eric Moon/Unanimouse Decision
> *Total 3 of 6 for 44 pts.*


Rankings based on won/loss record with pts as a tiebreaker:

1. UFC_OWNS (6-2-1) 641 pts. (CHAMP)
2. hixxy (5-3-1) 589 pts. 
3. St.Paul Guy (5-3) 494 pts.
4. SmackyBear (4-3) 457 pts.
5. Bknmax (4-4) 521 pts.
6. limba (3-1) 304 pts.
7. beezer (3-2-1) 419 pts. 
8. dudeabides (3-5) 459 pts.
9. pipe (2-1-1) 283 pts.
10. Thelegend (2-1) 218 pts.
11. guy incognito (1-0) 58 pts.
12. Machida Karate (1-1) 120 pts.
13. HitOrGetHit (1-1) 99 pts.
14. Killstarz (1-2) 167 pts.
15. Rauno (1-4-1) 348 pts.
16. kickstar (0-1) 24 pts.
17. mattandbenny (0-1) 0 pts.
18. G_Land (0-2) 132 pts.
19. kantowrestler (0-7-1) 394 pts.


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message please. See you next time in Bellator Pick 'em :thumb02:


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Another top score for the champ, I was gonna give smacky the next shot but he lost, right now I don't see any real contenders, maybe pipe but that is a stretch.


----------



## Bknmax

UFC_OWNS said:


> Another top score for the champ, I was gonna give smacky the next shot but he lost, right now I don't see any real contenders, maybe pipe but that is a stretch.


I'm pretty sure i've won like 4 out my last 5 fight's, but it's cool if you want to fight cans the whole time :thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Bknmax said:


> I'm pretty sure i've won like 4 out my last 5 fight's, but it's cool if you want to fight cans the whole time :thumbsup:


I don't think you deserve it but sure you have your shot


----------



## Bknmax

UFC_OWNS said:


> I don't think you deserve it but sure you have your shot


Thx for the belt


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Bknmax said:


> Thx for the belt


Coming from the guy who said he'd win the tournament easily but instead started off at 0-3 or something.


----------



## Bknmax

UFC_OWNS said:


> Coming from the guy who said he'd win the tournament easily but instead started off at 0-3 or something.


A slight bump but I've seem to make a nice comeback


----------



## kantowrestler

Am I cursed or something?


----------



## Rauno

beezer said:


> I'm in, and here is a request for Rauno to sign up and settle the score.


I guess we have to take a rain check on that. Next time?


----------



## pipe

Yay i beat hixxy.


----------



## hixxy

pipe said:


> Yay i beat hixxy.


Good fight pipe. Horodecki should have got the decision though which would have changed the outcome of the fight


----------



## kantowrestler

Why can't I get a win? Seriously this is getting rediculous. Can anyone name a fighter that went 0-7 in their career?


----------



## Bknmax

kantowrestler said:


> Why can't I get a win? Seriously this is getting rediculous. Can anyone name a fighter that went 0-7 in their career?


I don't think any MMA fighter started out 0-7,it's about who your facing because you might do good in every event but randomly face a guy who had one of his best nights in picking and just happened to go against you.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, the closest I've gotten to a win so far in this pickem has been a draw.


----------



## beezer

Rauno said:


> I guess we have to take a rain check on that. Next time?


Sounds good, I was lucky to squeeze by the dude this time.


----------



## kantowrestler

Like I said I just hope to get a win in at some point.


----------



## beezer

kantowrestler said:


> Like I said I just hope to get a win in at some point.


Maybe just reverse your picks before sending them in? ;P


----------



## Rauno

beezer said:


> Maybe just reverse your picks before sending them in? ;P


I've thought of that.  Evidently i'm kicking ass in the UFC CPL but can't do good in Bellator.


----------



## kantowrestler

You're not the only one.


----------

